# 300+ LBS trying to get cut



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2003)

OK guys, I have been reading this site for about a year and have finally decided to step up and ask for help. I have been religiously lifting weights for just over three years. I have had added a good bit of mass. I don't really know many other people who lift the way I do but I seem to have a much better than average ability to add muscle mass. The problem - toooooooooo much fat.

I browsed through the member pics the other day and really became inspired. I honestly believe that I have the ability and attitude to do what it takes in the gym to look like some of you guys. What I am missing is the discipline at the table.

I read numerous posts where you guys are doing your best to help people, but I really could not find someone that I considered to be in my shoes, so I decided to post here.

I am 6 ft, 4 inches and weigh approximately 330 lbs. Since I started lifting I have had to spend an enormous amount of money on clothing b/c nothing fits me in the chest. I have not added a significant amount of fat during this time, but I have not lost any either.

Here I am:






I am going to follow up this message with my diet for today. My question is this, how can a guy of my size get "more cut" without sacrificing the muscle mass I worked so hard for?

I thank you in advance for any advice you can offer and will check frequently to answer any questions that you may have.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2003)

*Today's Diet*

8 am
3 cups coffee w/ some cream
1 protien shake - w/ a spash of milk (50g protien)

so far today, nothing else...here's the plan:

12 noon
2 packages of the chunk white tuna salad kits but tossing one pack of crackers and one mayonaise. 34 grams protien

3 pm
protien shake - 40 grams protien

6 pm
workout - 2 miles on treadmill
45 minutes of weights (do you want the details?)

7 pm
protien shake
2 hamburger patties with cheese


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2003)

OK, the lunch plan was ruined by Netrition delivering a box of Detour bars...Had one of them and an hour later...another.

64 grams of protein! (and alot of other stuff, I know)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2003)

Aside from the detour bar it looks like you are off to a good start .  

For the weight training it might other to help you better if you listed which bodypart or parts you trained on a specific day and how many total working sets (not including warm ups) you did. 

Nice start and welcome to IM


----------



## Pepper (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the response. Today I will start with 2 miles (at 4 mph) and then:

I always start EVERY workout with a set of 20 at 225 on flat. It gets me in the mood. so today it will be...

flat bench
20-25x225
5-10x225
10x225 (takes to sets, rest for 30 secs and go again)
basically the goal is to eventually do 30 in the first set, 10 in the second...but I always do 40 reps and push myself to do so in a few, larger sets. Probably makes no sense....

flat dumbbell press
15-20 x 80
10 x 85
5-10 x 90 (to exhaustion)

Standing Cable Fly or dumb bell fly
20 reps
10 reps...weight starts to vary as my chest is fatigued

Incline Bench
135 lbs x 15
225 lbs to exhaustion

Sitting Dumbbell Curls
20-30 reps, followed by same weight for hammers for 10 reps
35-50lbs depending on how tired I am at this point

Cable curls

That's the general plan and it kicks off here in about 30 minutes.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2003)

That doesn't look to bad.  If I were you I would do the cardio after the weights just to make sure that you have enough energy to sustain an intense workout.  The weights are more important than the cardio because thet are going to increase your lean body mass which will intern increase you metabolism.  
How much cardio do you do per week?


----------

